# 2.0 ITEMS - CATALOG PARTY [CLOSED!]



## Sholee

*CLOSED! THANKS ALL! 

if you need any items from 2.0, please check out my **catalog shop.*
​


----------



## xXJessXx

I would love to come!
Jess
Willow Bay

party time


----------



## magicaldonkey

would love to visit!

character name: daisy
island name: aldertree

(sorry!! party time)


----------



## nammie

Oooo I'd love to join this fun party time!!

Party Reservation:

Character Name: Nana
Island Name: Konpeito


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'd like to catalog these sets! Sounds like a good party time to me!

Character Name: ~Kilza~
Island Name: Vasisland


----------



## duckyducky

I’d love to come by, party time!!

Clue from clover


----------



## your local goomy

Sounds like a fun party time! Hope I can make it!

Character Name: Maddie
Island Name: Darkner


----------



## Foreverfox

Woo-hoo! Party time! I'd love to come, thank you so much! 

Character name: Fox
Island name: Woxton


----------



## Peach_Jam

oo I'd love to visit if possible! _party time_
Noura from Elfhame


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Character Name: Melanie
Island Name: Corduroy! Party time baby B)


----------



## Buffi

Love this thank you party time 
Momma Bear from Bookpinch


----------



## RandomBystander

Character Name: Hotaru
Island Name: Firefly
Party Time! Can't wait!


----------



## corlee1289

I would love to attend and have a party time with you!
Corrine from Cerësia :3


----------



## Lumbridge

Character name: Merka
Island: Clarity
(party time!)


----------



## Noctis

I'm definitely interested in dropping in! party time!

Character Name: Nalu
Island Name: Treasure


----------



## Vsmith

I would love to come join your Cataloguing party time!!

Character Name: Val
Island Name: Randy


----------



## nanpan

Character Name: Nancy
Island Name: Fairlily

Party time!


----------



## satine

Would love to be included!!!!  Sounds like a good party time.

*Character Name*: Emma
*Island Name:* Solntsya


----------



## KeatAlex

Character Name: Saros
Island Name: Cassiopeia 

Party time!


----------



## EtchaSketch

Character Name: Puppy
Island Name: Moshi

Partay timeeee B)


----------



## scaredlittlebug

My schedule is all over the place tomorrow but hopefully i will be able to make it to the ~party time~

Character name: Aspen
Island name: Anomaly


----------



## trucnhi1234

I would love to visit!

Character name: Cynthia
Island name: Elysian

Party time!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Thanks so much for this! I would absolutely love to join!!! 

Party Reservation:

Character Name: Caleb
Island Name: Donald

It's '_party time_' !!!


----------



## Pyoopi

Character name: Pyoopi
Island name: TeeheeTiki

Party time


----------



## Bunlily

RSVP!!

Character Name: Mimi
Island Name: Loaf


----------



## Roxxy

Would love to come if I can, Party time!!
Character Name: Roxy
Island Name: Bayside


----------



## ivorystar

Love to come! Party time!  

Character Name: ねずみ Nezumi
Island Name: Ristorante

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Kattea

Thanks so much for hosting!
Character Name: Kattea
Island Name: Ellinea


----------



## BungoTheElf

party timeee!! would love to come, hopefully I won't be too busy tomorrow 

Character Name: Capri
Island Name: Frescas


----------



## sarosephie

I would like to come, but not sure about 6:30!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021

P.C. from Viridia


----------



## Mayor Charlotte

Character Name: Charlotte
Island Name: Wampus

Party Time


----------



## sarosephie

P.C. from Viridia 
Party time


----------



## Neurotiker

So many people signed up already I'm not sure how many you'll take but if you can squeeze me in for party time that'll be great [:

Character Name: Elijah
Island Name: Between


----------



## nageki

i would love to come to party time if there's still space available!

Character Name: Art
Island Name: Peanut


----------



## digimon

party time!!! I’d love to join!
Character name: idil
Island name: clover


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Hello! If you're still accepting entries, I'd love to visit tomorrow.

*Character Name*: Zia
*Island Name*: The Shire

Party time~


----------



## Beanz

i'd love to attend if thats ok. thanks for doing this!!  party time

Character Name: Nat
Island Name: ilomilo


----------



## EmmaFrost

I’d love to participate! Party time!  I’m Serene from Belleville


----------



## dragonair

If you're still accepting people I'd like to make a* Party Time* reservation!

*Character Name:* kitten
*Island Name: *Faelands

Thank you!!


----------



## Biancasbotique

ill join the party!

Character Name: bianca
Island Name: glamtown


----------



## Lynnatchii

Character name : Aya
Island name : Willow Hill

Party time!
Also, what time will this be on? Cause of timezones ant stuff, I might can't come.


----------



## lemoncrossing

_Party Reservation:_

Character Name: Marlie
Island Name: Lemongrass

party time!


----------



## animal_hunter

Character Name: patchy
Island Name: tamago

party time


----------



## Renoku

Might I join in? I'm more interested in friends than furniture, but if I can help in any way.

Character Name: Renoku
Island Name: Modafina

EDIT: Sorry, forgot...

Party Time


----------



## secretlyenvious

Character name: Deb
Island name: Moka Bay

partyyy timeee


----------



## Sholee

Buffi said:


> Love this thank you ❤
> Momma Bear from Bookpinch





Bunlily said:


> RSVP!!
> 
> Character Name: Mimi
> Island Name: Loaf





Kattea said:


> Thanks so much for hosting!
> Character Name: Kattea
> Island Name: Ellinea





Biancasbotique said:


> ill join the party!
> 
> Character Name: bianca
> Island Name: glamtown



you guys are missing something in your reservation, please reread 






CatladyNiesha said:


> Character name : Aya
> Island name : Willow Hill
> 
> Party time!
> Also, what time will this be on? Cause of timezones ant stuff, I might can't come.



I'm in EDT timezone which is GMT-4.  Currently it's 10:21PM for me. 


hopefully I can get everyone in. I'll open earlier if I can!


----------



## acnhnik

Character Name: Nina
Island Name: Dustyville

Would love to join! Party time


----------



## Kattea

Sholee said:


> you guys are missing something in your reservation, please reread



Omg, I knew it, I just didn't type it. >_<

Thanks so much for hosting!
Character Name: Kattea
Island Name: Ellinea 
Party timeeee!!!


----------



## Proph

*Character Name: *Nicole
*Island Name:* Matcha

Party time! Thank you!


----------



## Onyxcat

*Character Name: *Alex
*Island Name: *Lady Holme
Party Time!

Sounds like fun


----------



## nerfeddude

Oooo I would love to join!
Зои from Сансет
Party time!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

*Party Reservation: party time!!*

Character Name: Star
Island Name: Seafort


----------



## Biancasbotique

Party Time!!!

Character Name: Bianca
Island Name: Glamtown


----------



## Tenocht

Ufff, quite a list now, Tenoch from Aztlan, let's party time.


----------



## pipty

*Party Reservation:*

Character Name: pipty
Island Name: turnip

If you can fit me in.. Party time!


----------



## OLoveLy

i would love to join the catalog party! 

*Party Reservation:*

Character Name: Pensée
Island Name: Lullaberry

and thank you so much for hosting the catalog on your island! C:
party time and thank you!


----------



## Bunnii

Character Name: Sarah
Island Name: Sera

Party time
Thank you for hosting this


----------



## Nom de Plume

Character Name: Charlie
Island Name: Isla Dulce

Party time!~ Thank you for doing this


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

I’d love to come (that’s 5pm est)

Character Name: Gigi
Island: Pawpoint

Party Time


----------



## ieRWaZz

Yay party time!!!! Please sign me up 

Party Reservation:

Character Name: Iris
Island Name: Lemuria


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Character name: Megan 
Town name: Hanamura
Thank you so much for doing this, and party time!!


----------



## Yuni

I'd like to join in! Party time! 
dash from skyhook


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Oh wow, thank you soo much, I would love to come please! Party timeeee ! ^_^

_Party Reservation:_

Character Name: Eowyn
Island Name: Ember

<3


----------



## Snek

I would love to come!
Party time

*Party Reservation:*

Character Name: Curtis
Island Name: New Island


----------



## Melonyy

Character Name: Melony
Island Name: Faerlina

Thanks for hosting! party time


----------



## bestfriendsally

i'd love to come & catalog everything..... thankyou! ^^  party time!!!!  


charlotte from moonwell island


----------



## BetsySundrop

I would love to come catalog these sets! 
Betsy from Sundrop
Party time!


----------



## Lyrica

Thank you so much! Party time!
Lyrica from MilkyWay


----------



## mayor_christin

This is amazing!

_Party Reservation:_

Character Name: Christin
Island Name: Windhill

party time!


----------



## inazuma

can i come pweasseeee  party time!

Character Name: ikuyo
Island Name: Hikomori


----------



## Tikki000

Sholee said:


> Hello! I would like to host a free cataloging party to celebrate 2.0!
> The following sets will be available for cataloging:
> 
> *Cool Set
> Dreamy Set
> Elegant Set
> Moroccan
> Nordic Set
> Patchwork Set
> Ranch Set
> Simple Set
> 
> November 6, 2021 @ 6:30PM EDT*
> 
> _*Rules:*_
> 
> Cataloging = picking up and dropping the items to 'catalog' it.
> 
> Come with *EMPTY* pockets. Please do not take any items with you.
> 
> Keep items within their fencing.
> 
> Do not go into an fenced area if someone is already there cataloging.
> 
> Leave through the airport.
> 
> Type '_party time' _somewhere in your post to acknowledge that you have read the rules.
> If you do not have the phrase in your post, you will not be able to attend.​
> *Party Reservation:*
> 
> Character Name:
> Island Name:​
> 
> fyi the sets will not come in all color variants, you can recolor them at cyrus & reese if it's not the one you want
> 
> ​


Party time
CN: Odysseus 
Island: Helios


----------



## Kitcatsandy

I would love to join in and have a great party time! Thank you so much for hosting such a huge catalog event! 
Sandy from Salem


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie

Party time reservations!

Character Name: lu
Island Name: altheos


----------



## Sholee

Snek said:


> I would love to come!
> 
> *Party Reservation:*
> 
> Character Name: Curtis
> Island Name: New Island



hello! you're missing something in your post, please reread.


Opening this all day due to the sheer amount of interested people! So please update the thread for the DODO code (if dodo code doesn't work, refresh as I may have changed the code). 

There are *5 fenced areas*, each area has the SAME exact stuff with the SAME color variants, so once you're done with cataloging within your fence, you're good to go. If all fenced areas are currently occupy, please wait until someone is done, thanks!

The following items are available for cataloging (54):



Spoiler



cool bed
cool chair
cool dining table
cool low table
cool side table
cool sofa

dreamy bear toy
dreamy bed
dreamy hanging decoration
dreamy rabbit toy
dreamy shelves
dreamy unicorn toy
dreamy wall rack
dreamy pochette
dreamy pochette (rabbit)
dreamy pochette (unicorn)

elegant bed
elegant chair
elegant console table
elegant dresser
elegant lamp
elegant mirror
elegant sofa

moroccan footrest
moroccan lights
moroccan sofa
moroccan tray table

nordic chair
nordic low table
nordic low board
nordic pendant light
nordic shelves
nordic sofa
nordic table

patchwork bed
patchwork chair
patchwork low table
patchwork sofa chair

ranch bed
ranch chair
ranch cupboard
ranch kitchen
ranch lowboard
ranch tea table
ranch wardrobe

simple bed
simple chair
simple shaded lamp
simple small dresser
simple sofa
simple stool
simple table
simple vanity
simple wall shelf


----------



## naho_orange07

I would love to join! 

Character Name: Naho
Island Name: Avonlea 

Party time! Thanks so much for doing this


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie

If we got booted before we could finish are we allowed to come back?


----------



## unravel

It's _party time~_
Character Name: Breii
Island Name: Chernobyl 

I hope I'm not too late lololol


----------



## Sholee

RejectiontheHedgie said:


> If we got booted before we could finish are we allowed to come back?


yes please come back - ill update the code whenever this happens. Please bring back the items as well ty!


----------



## Venn

Since this is open all day now, I have time to come! Party time!
_Party Reservation:_

Character Name: Anthony
Island Name: Mistfall

Thank you so much!


----------



## amemome

Hi, I'd love to stop by for some good ol' party time!

Character Name: Soup
Island Name: Hailsham


----------



## gibss051

We love some party time!

Character Name: Siarra
Island Name: Echo


----------



## Aus

Thank you for doing this!

Character Name: Beatrice 
Island Name: Cyrisla

Party time


----------



## bestfriendsally

Sholee said:


> Hello! I would like to host a free cataloging party to celebrate 2.0!
> The following sets will be available for cataloging (54):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cool bed
> cool chair
> cool dining table
> cool low table
> cool side table
> cool sofa
> 
> dreamy bear toy
> dreamy bed
> dreamy hanging decoration
> dreamy rabbit toy
> dreamy shelves
> dreamy unicorn toy
> dreamy wall rack
> dreamy pochette
> dreamy pochette (rabbit)
> dreamy pochette (unicorn)
> 
> elegant bed
> elegant chair
> elegant console table
> elegant dresser
> elegant lamp
> elegant mirror
> elegant sofa
> 
> moroccan footrest
> moroccan lights
> moroccan sofa
> moroccan tray table
> 
> nordic chair
> nordic low table
> nordic low board
> nordic pendant light
> nordic shelves
> nordic sofa
> nordic table
> 
> patchwork bed
> patchwork chair
> patchwork low table
> patchwork sofa chair
> 
> ranch bed
> ranch chair
> ranch cupboard
> ranch kitchen
> ranch lowboard
> ranch tea table
> ranch wardrobe
> 
> simple bed
> simple chair
> simple shaded lamp
> simple small dresser
> simple sofa
> simple stool
> simple table
> simple vanity
> simple wall shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Rules:*_
> 
> Cataloging = picking up and dropping the items to 'catalog' it.
> 
> Come with *EMPTY* pockets. Please do not take any items with you.
> 
> Keep items within their fencing.
> 
> Do not go into an fenced area if someone is already there cataloging.
> 
> Leave through the airport.
> 
> Type '_party time' _somewhere in your post to acknowledge that you have read the rules.
> If you do not have the phrase in your post, you will not be able to attend.​
> *Party Reservation:*
> 
> Character Name:
> Island Name:​
> 
> fyi the sets will not come in all color variants, you can recolor them at cyrus & reese if it's not the one you want
> 
> 
> Opening this until *9PM EDT (GMT-4*) due to the sheer amount of interested people! This should space out the amount of people flying in and out now. So please update the thread for the DODO code (if dodo code doesn't work, refresh as I may have changed the code).
> 
> *There are 5 fenced areas, each area has the **SAME **exact stuff with the **SAME** color variants!*
> 
> so once you're done with cataloging within your fence, you're good to go. If all fenced areas are currently occupy, please wait until someone is done, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



can i come catalogue them all?   party time!! 


*Party Reservation:*

Character Name: charlotte
Island Name:  moonwell


----------



## lana.

_Party Reservation:_

Character Name: Lana
Island Name: Kaikoura

party timeeee


----------



## tarepanda3ame

I'd love to go over now, cuz it's party time!

*Party Reservation:*

Character Name: Mayflower3
Island Name: Disnytopia


----------



## Bulbadragon

I'd love to come if possible! Party time 

Party Reservation:

Character Name: Kendyl
Island Name: Tofu


----------



## Tikki000

Sholee said:


> Hello! I would like to host a free cataloging party to celebrate 2.0!
> The following sets will be available for cataloging (54):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cool bed
> cool chair
> cool dining table
> cool low table
> cool side table
> cool sofa
> 
> dreamy bear toy
> dreamy bed
> dreamy hanging decoration
> dreamy rabbit toy
> dreamy shelves
> dreamy unicorn toy
> dreamy wall rack
> dreamy pochette
> dreamy pochette (rabbit)
> dreamy pochette (unicorn)
> 
> elegant bed
> elegant chair
> elegant console table
> elegant dresser
> elegant lamp
> elegant mirror
> elegant sofa
> 
> moroccan footrest
> moroccan lights
> moroccan sofa
> moroccan tray table
> 
> nordic chair
> nordic low table
> nordic low board
> nordic pendant light
> nordic shelves
> nordic sofa
> nordic table
> 
> patchwork bed
> patchwork chair
> patchwork low table
> patchwork sofa chair
> 
> ranch bed
> ranch chair
> ranch cupboard
> ranch kitchen
> ranch lowboard
> ranch tea table
> ranch wardrobe
> 
> simple bed
> simple chair
> simple shaded lamp
> simple small dresser
> simple sofa
> simple stool
> simple table
> simple vanity
> simple wall shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Rules:*_
> 
> Cataloging = picking up and dropping the items to 'catalog' it.
> 
> Come with *EMPTY* pockets. Please do not take any items with you.
> 
> Keep items within their fencing.
> 
> Do not go into an fenced area if someone is already there cataloging.
> 
> Leave through the airport.
> 
> Type '_party time' _somewhere in your post to acknowledge that you have read the rules.
> If you do not have the phrase in your post, you will not be able to attend.​
> *Party Reservation:*
> 
> Character Name:
> Island Name:​
> 
> fyi the sets will not come in all color variants, you can recolor them at cyrus & reese if it's not the one you want
> 
> 
> Opening this until *9PM EDT (GMT-4*) due to the sheer amount of interested people! This should space out the amount of people flying in and out now. So please update the thread for the DODO code (if dodo code doesn't work, refresh as I may have changed the code).
> 
> *There are 5 fenced areas, each area has the **SAME **exact stuff with the **SAME** color variants!*
> 
> so once you're done with cataloging within your fence, you're good to go. If all fenced areas are currently occupy, please wait until someone is done, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Party Time
Char: Odysseus 
Island: Helios


----------



## RandomBystander

Updated for Dodo code
Party time!
Character name: Hotaru
Island name: Firefly


----------



## OLoveLy

For the Dodo Code update.

hello, i would love to join the catalog party! 

*Party Reservation:*

Character Name: Pensée
Island Name: Lullaberry

and thank you so much for hosting the catalog on your island! C:
party time and thank you very much! ^^


----------



## Snowifer

Tysm for doing this!
Party time
Character Name: Phoebe
Island Name: Sfienrow


----------



## unravel

Yo would like to clarify something is it okay if i dm you @Sholee


----------



## jakeulous

Character Name: Jakeulous
Island Name: Thighland
Party Time


----------



## RobinHoody

Character name: Robin
Island name: Faedios

Party time!


----------



## Dask

Character name: Dask
Island name: Art Block
Party time


----------



## Venn

Is there a new Dodo code? There was one a moment ago and when I refreshed to make sure it was the right now, it disappeared.


----------



## TheLostEmpire

Character name:Arielle 
Island name: Vita Serena (Party Time)


----------



## Dork

thank you so so so much for this!! it's party time 

Character Name: Kit
Island Name: Haven


----------



## H2406

Character Name: Hardy
Island: Haradise 

 Party Time


----------



## Sholee

Venn said:


> Is there a new Dodo code? There was one a moment ago and when I refreshed to make sure it was the right now, it disappeared.



yes I removed it cause island was full. I created a new system and have PM'd everyone with what to do.

Not accepting anyone else now until we get majority of everyone who posted finished.


----------



## Enyo

Sound's like party time. 
Character Name: Enyo 
Island Name: Ilium


----------



## satine

ahh unfortunately it seemed closed again!! been trying for an hour-ish now haha


----------



## gudetamae

Party time!!

Character name: Nadia
Island Name: Okinawa


----------



## Snek

Sholee said:


> hello! you're missing something in your post, please reread.
> ​


Fixed it.


----------



## Noctis

satine said:


> ahh unfortunately it seemed closed again!! been trying for an hour-ish now haha


same. I decided to wait until it dies down a bit


----------



## Bunlily

hiya!! ended up going to a treasure island last night so I no longer need to attend. ty tho and to everyone else have fun!! there are so many new items that it still amazes me.


----------



## satine

Noctis said:


> same. I decided to wait until it dies down a bit



haha yes me too. I was just able to go in and finish it all. thank you so much @Sholee for doing this, this was so sweet & super helpful!!!! <3


----------



## tigris713

Character Name: Tigris 
Island Name: Faebelle
 What time is it! Party Time!

And I will only be available until 1:30 PST/ 4:30 EST, so if my turn to visit comes up after that, feel free to skip over me.


----------



## magpies

Hello, this is very kind of you to do, thanks for the opportunity! Party time!

Character Name: Emi
Island Name: Marincove


----------



## Kitty2201

I’d love to come for a party time of cataloging!

Character Name: Angie
Island Name: Starfall


----------



## jakeulous

thank you so much @Sholee for hosting this catalog party


----------



## Biancasbotique

Hello. I just came on . WOuld I still be able to come?


----------



## lucyhannahg

hey! i also don’t want to be late for party time, 
is this still open?
character name: lucy
island name: serpom


----------



## Sophie23

party time! 
Character name - Sophie 
Island name - KawaiiCove


----------



## duke-420

Character name: Duke
Island name: Altamira
Party time


----------



## sarosephie

Hi, I'm ready whenever you are!


----------



## JellyBeans

if there's still space when you're back from your boba run i'd love to join the party time! 
Character Name: Jess
Island Name: Calico


----------



## lackless

I would love to come for the party time!

Character Name: ROSE
Island Name: Purrmewda


----------



## sarosephie

Is the code moving through or is everyone still "waiting"?


----------



## Champagne

Party time!


_Party Reservation:_

Character Name: rachel
Island Name: mineral


----------



## Feather Orb

I'd love to join in party time if it's still going!

Character: Thage
Island name: Alma Kinan


----------



## Lmaze

Would LOVE to!

Evee
GoldsTown

Party Time!


----------



## Oblivia

Hey @Sholee! I'd also love to stop by on my new save, but I can actually see all the Dodo Codes in the trading boards so it would require a ping when it's my turn. No worries if you'd rather not have that to keep track of as I can see you have a ton of people interested already, but I'd appreciate it if this is something you're willing to do!

Thanks either way. 

Party time oh no!


----------



## Sholee

Oblivia said:


> Hey @Sholee! I'd also love to stop by on my new save, but I can actually see all the Dodo Codes in the trading boards so it would require a ping when it's my turn. No worries if you'd rather not have that to keep track of as I can see you have a ton of people interested already, but I'd appreciate it if this is something you're willing to do!
> 
> Thanks either way.
> 
> Party time oh no!



yahhh come! it's actually really slow right now.

edit: lols i say that and now everyones flying in.


----------



## Oblivia

Sholee said:


> yahhh come! it's actually really slow right now.


Oooh okay! On my way!


----------



## Lmaze

Hahaha thank you for reminding me how to do all of this again! hahah Evee had a serious moment. thank you so much! Seriously. I took a long break and now back in and loving it again.


----------



## Sholee

Lmaze said:


> Hahaha thank you for reminding me how to do all of this again! hahah Evee had a serious moment. thank you so much! Seriously. I took a long break and now back in and loving it again.


no prob! welcome back to the game 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021

not accepting any additional people now! please msg me if I havent msg you. I may have missed 1 or 2 ppl.

EVERYONE SHOULD BE WHITELISTED!!


----------

